# [SOLVED] No Native Screen Resolution



## LadyPisces313 (Mar 29, 2008)

*I have a Westinghouse 22' monitor LCM 22w3 and hooked it up to my computer. 

Everything was good..I had it set to 1400x1050 and the highest it could go was 

1680x1050 The screen was good..then I put in 3 gigs of ram for my pc and turned on 

my computer and the screen resolutions were gone. Now I have 1280x1024 and 

1600x1200. I tried to switch back the old rams which were a 512 stick and a 1 gig stick 

and switched my old monitor back and then switch them back, but still nothing. I also 

downloaded the new driver for my Intel 82865G graphics controller, and still nothing. I 

came across an Intel site with a download that may help, but the page for the download 

showed up blank (link) http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-028366.htm. 

Anybody know how I can get my screen resolution back? 

I also read something about a DVI-D to VGA adapter to go with my monitor...will that 

work? My monitor does have an DVI-D input, but don't really know if that will fix my 

resolution problem.


*


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: No Native Screen Resolution*

Normally, if a screen resolution disappears then it's because the video card can't read the EDID data from the monitor. The EDID is the data in the monitor which tells Plug and Play about the monitor.

The Intel page you linked reads fine for me. You might try it again. If you still can't read the page, it links to this page for the Windows XP driver with the fix. The problem is that it is not designed for the 865G chipset so it won't help you. It looks like they made the fix only for more recent chipsets.

Given that you can't use Intel's fix, I'd try using the monitor reset command (it's in the on screen menus) and see if that does anything. You also can connect to your monitor through both analog and digital means. If you have both kinds of cables and your motherboard has a DVI-I output then I'd try both analog and digital to see if there's a difference. Under some circumstances, a shorter cable makes the EDID data easier to read. From Intel's description, I'm not sure if that's why they can't read the EDID data but it's worth a try if you have extra cables laying around.

If none of that works, the only other thing I can think of is to create a custom monitor .INF file and set your monitor up as a generic plug and play monitor. It presumably already shows up as a Plug and Play monitor. When Plug and Play can't read the EDID data it defaults to the information in the .INF file. Unfortunately, there isn't such a file for your monitor. I haven't done it myself but I believe you can use PowerStrip to create one. There may be other programs which can also create custom .INFs.


----------



## LadyPisces313 (Mar 29, 2008)

*(Fixed) No Native Screen Resolution*

*Thanx for the reply. My screen is now fixed. What I did was unplug the monitor from the pc and from the back of the monitor and plugged it back in and turned back on the computer. The resolution came right back in. Turns out that my monitor is a plug and play monitor..don't know if that makes any difference, but it now works. 

*


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: No Native Screen Resolution*

Hmmm. Maybe you just nudged the connector a bit and it disconnected the pin for the EDID data while the others were still connected well enough to work. Well in any case, glad it's now working.


----------

